# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Study Chinese

## linan

Hi all, 
Is anybody learning Chinese in mainland China? I am looking for a Chinese language course that could help me grasp the language quickly and enable me to communicate with mandarin speaker with simple Chinese words or phrases.. 
many thanks

----------


## Keats

Hi Linan, 
You may check out this school http://www.keatsschool.com

----------

